# New Shoes



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Please excuse the dirty car, I just wanted to throw a quick picture up of my new wheels. I'll also be re adjusting the suspension and adding the H&R spacers in the next few days. Thanks for lookin'. :cheers:


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Woah, what happened to the black ones with the polished lip?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Honest Bob said:


> Woah, what happened to the black ones with the polished lip?


In the garage, they took a real bad beating over the winter plus the front right had some serious damage from a meeting I had with a curb a little while back. The car never drove straight since so I decided to get some of these bad boys. I'll eventually get some new ones because I can always use these as snow wheels.


----------



## 2002SentraSilver (Feb 15, 2005)

iron tom said:


> In the garage, they took a real bad beating over the winter plus the front right had some serious damage from a meeting I had with a curb a little while back. The car never drove straight since so I decided to get some of these bad boys. I'll eventually get some new ones because I can always use these as snow wheels.




nice wheels


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

so you found a set.

Seth


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

6.5 inch wide tires make for baddddddddd snow wheels. i just picked up a set of 13 inch toyota wheels for the snow. 175 wides.

those se-r's look like they are in great shape, nice find! who'd you get them from?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Thanks guys! Got them from a local on SR20forums, $210 with brand new rubber.

ps- I have a set for sale in the classifieds section, gunmetal and without tires though.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

*Better Picture*


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Lookin good man.


----------



## guamsnx (Apr 10, 2005)

nice shoes can i wear them ? j/j


----------

